# The most Famous person I have had in my Uber is...



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Well I am sure we have all seen a few familiar faces - I am not sure who I would out down as most famous as I don't know what would qualify - I have had judges from X Factor  PS NO TIPS LOL


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

How come you cant answer your own question?


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

I wan't to see the benchmark - Politician or rock star or actor or???


----------



## tess (Apr 10, 2014)

Ive got nothing, maybe a local bartender? Lol. but I wouldn't post asking either. You know what they say, you gotta give to receive.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

I love giving and receiving - I never push to get it first so - I only think it's fair to be to to me as I do unto others ;-)


----------



## Xphoria (Jun 18, 2014)

I have had prince


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 14, 2014)

Met hime once - not in Uber car - very interesting character - artistic and I found him incredibly intriguing


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dolly Parton when she was touring Australia about 3 years ago. A gorgeous, engaging talkative Lady who loved to laugh. Happy to be the butt of the jokes - made fun of her wonderful assets.


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

Top 5 Contestant from American Idol, regional sports channel anchor woman, and Lionel Richie's son.


----------



## GhostDriver (Jun 26, 2014)

Last night, Keith Olbermann I did tell him I was a fan during the Bush's years, and asked him if he's ever going back to politics. He said he doubts it, and I understand. I think if we get a wacko republican president, he'll change his mind in a heartbeat since that is what gives him his mojo.


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I had a member of the punk band Unwritten Law once. He loved that I was playing the Clash when he got in.

I'm pretty sure the rider I returned expensive sunglasses to was comedian Matt Mira of the Nerdist Podcast. He's also a writer on @ Midnight on Comedy Central. Wish he had given me a job instead of $20 for returning the glasses.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Michael Grando, world class mime and apparently Crown Victoria enthusiast. Best ride by far.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

No one would know this guy - Ricky May, BIG Jazz singer here in Australia in the 70s-80s. Huge guy. Got into my Cab one day after performing at the Domain. As he sat down CRACK! Went the seat back of the Ford. 

"Damn! Not another one" he says.

He assures me it's easily fixable, and gives me a card of an auto upholsterer only a couple of miles away with $70.00.

"Go there and see Michael, tell 'em Ricky sent you and they'll fix it within an hour".

I still use the same upholsterer for all my interior work to this day - great guy Ricky May. God rest his soul, passed on when he was only 44 yrs old.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Buzz Aldren


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Abdul Kalam ex President India - spent 3 days driving him around. I Learnt the real meaning of F#%k&d Up. Here you have a much adored Muslim President of a predominantly Hindu & Buddhist country. He enjoyed huge popularity whilst in office, and his biggest danger whilst on his Sydney tour was being mobbed by his fans - I appreciated the AFP escort for the gig. I was totally thrown by this guy's popularity which was based on him bringing the technology to India to successfully fire Nuclear Weapons back at Pakistan. Getting funding for the nuclear program whilst millions of his countrymen died through poor health and sanitation, malnutrition,whilst the majority of the 1.5 billion people there still struggle to get a decent education.

Go Figure.


----------

